# How do I cook cross cut beef short ribs?



## TheCook (Sep 5, 2008)

Hey guys,

Just picked up a pack of cross cut beef short ribs from the grocery store.  By cross cut I mean they're cut perpendicular to the rib bones.  They're cut about 1/4" thick with a couple slices of bone in each piece.   I'll need to take a picture to show you what I'm talking about.    

Anyways, if you guys have made these before Im trying to figure out how to cook em?

Should I low and slow it or can I grill them?  I'm thinking of just throwing some Wolfe Rub on them and grilling them inderect for a little bit.  Just concerened that they may not be especially tender if I cook them fast.

Any input guys?

Thanks,


----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 5, 2008)

*Here's* how I did the last short ribs I cooked and they were fantastic!


----------



## Cookerme (Sep 5, 2008)

1/4"?never seen short ribs that thin unless i'm making korean griiled ribs,usually they bout 3" wide standing on the bone side by 4" high and i cookem like a briket,look for a simple korean marinade,nothing less than an hour for a good one,and grill them.
Don't have my recipe book but try-
1 cup kikkoman soy sauce
1/4 cup brown sugar
a bit of vegetable oil,2 tsp
Sessamee oil,depending on how strong,start with 1/8 tsp.
lots of crushed garlic,say 300 or maybe it's 3 cloves?no book remember?
Pineapple juice 1/8 cup
green onions 4 sticks chopped not fine
Just remembered, a tbsp of molasses,and a bit of dark beer 4 oz.
Mix up and marinade an hour.grill hot and turn after a minute,baste with the marinade after turning till done,should look a bit burnt.


----------



## Helen_Paradise (Sep 5, 2008)

http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/food ... index.html

I agree with BBQmmm.  The recipe above is the one I use.  I pick up jarred kimchee when I am in Koreatown in LA. 

I also like to take them camping, simple and fast to grill.  I put the ribs in a heavy duty freeze bad and cover with store bought korean bbq sauce - Trader Joe's.  Marinate overnight.  Tasty goodness.


----------



## Cookerme (Sep 5, 2008)

After all that typing i see i been outdone,looks pretty good HP.
Mmmmmmm kimchee!I pick up kimchee from a neighbour that makes authentic kimchee,i think she mentioned the cabbage is marinated for 6 months,maybe 9?,,every bite is hot and a different flavor the more you chew.


----------



## Helen_Paradise (Sep 5, 2008)

BBQmmm said:
			
		

> After all that typing i see i been outdone,looks pretty good HP.
> Mmmmmmm kimchee!I pick up kimchee from a neighbour that makes authentic kimchee,i think she mentioned the cabbage is marinated for 6 months,maybe 9?,,every bite is hot and a different flavor the more you chew.



I was looking for the link and then you posted!  My old co-worker used to bring in Kimchee chigae to the office here and WHOA best stuff ever for breakfast. http://www.trifood.com/kimchichigae.html  She's since moved to our Utah office    Nick, keep us posted!


----------



## surfinsapo (Sep 5, 2008)

They sell those down here for cheap. You can grill them or bbq them. Both ways work good, but bbq to me tastes better and the whole thing can be eaten minus the bone unless you are a doggie.. Tell us how they came out!!!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Sep 5, 2008)

I just did them the other day on the grill. I marinated them first then grilled hot and fast. They have a GREAT taste to them!


----------



## SmokinRubcom (Sep 5, 2008)

What we call them in the meat shop I manage is Beef Flanken style short ribs. Pretty popular. We cut them about 1/2 - 3/4 inch thick. 

Mike


----------

